# Preamplificador Apex



## foro666 (Ene 15, 2017)

Buenas

Tengo un preamplificador de Apex, que quería realizar.
Me parece muy interesante. Dejo el esquema y un pcb.
El esquema es con onda invertida y el Pcb sin invertir.

Tengo duda si puedo alimentarlo con zener o necesito transistor para bajar
la tensión de 35v   a  15v

Con zener es más sencillo y simple. Únicamente he de alimentar dos operacionales dobles.

Gracias.



He colocado dos reles, ya que deseo tener dos entradas de audio. 
Con dos me vale.

Tengo otra cuestion con los 0V. 
He colocado una única toma de 0v en el PCB y de ahí sacaré a los cables apantallados de
las entradas. 

En otro que me funcion OK y que no hace ruido, Tenía una única entrada y los 0v los
coloque en la entrada del audio, en el RCA.

Agradecería cualquier consejo.


Y espero que alguien se anime con este preamplificador, que parece sencillo y de 
buena calidad.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2017)

Porque no un LM317 y un LM337?


----------



## foro666 (Ene 15, 2017)

No me lo había planteado en serio, ya que no se si los encontraré en mi ciudad.

Pero probaré, a ver si los venden. 

¿son mejor  que las otras soluciones?



Había contemplado esto, 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/index47.html


pero?? quería hacer el preamplificador lo más sencillo posible.


----------



## vmsa (Ene 16, 2017)

Hola, muy interesante el pre, con amplio rango para tensiones de entrada, veo que tiene unos 23K de entrada y una ganancia máxima de 2 veces. 
Mi recomendación para estar seguros de que no tengas ningún problema con la masa de entrada es que en vez de tomarla directamente desde el conector de alimentación la tomes desde el capacitor de 100uF o sea que vaya y venga a la pata negativa del mismo, o sea que ambas trazas se encuentren en la pata del capacitor. Lo mismo para el de la tensión negativa, correrlo al lado del positivo para que comparta el mismo punto de masa. 
Con respecto a la tensión de alimentación estos integrados soportan hasta 22V según el datasheet, así que no es tan crítico usar 15 V. Si querés una buena aislación alimentándolo desde la etapa de potencia, unos simples zener podrían no ser suficientes o requerir unos capacitores muy grandes, (lo que no significa que no sirvan). Y usar fuentes reguladas es demasiado costoso para el bajo consumo de este pre, de unos 10 mA operativos y no mas de 60 mA con salida en corto. Entonces yo optaría por utilizar un zener manejando un transistor de paso (con un Vce mayor que la fuente principal) en cada rama. Esto es sencillo y me ha dado muy buenos resultados. Éxitos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2017)

Hola a todos , interesante como estas conectado lo potenciometro de volume , un tanto raro ese diseño    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Porque no un LM317 y un LM337?
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EuOXXakYZ...9w05da0sw/s1600/Fuente+variable+simétrica.png



También me inclino por ésta idea. En audio resultan buenos reguladores y muy estables.  Puede recalcular las resistencias si no desea usar los preajustables o potenciómetros. Y éstos reguladores se pueden utilizar en fuentes que superen los ±37V ya que la ley de ellos es que la diferencia de tensión entre entrada y salida no supere los ±37V respectivamente. 
Saludos!


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 16, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Y éstos reguladores se pueden utilizar en fuentes que superen los ±37V ya que la ley de ellos es que la diferencia de tensión entre entrada y salida no supere los ±37V respectivamente.
> Saludos!



Sabes que no sabia eso, me baje el datasheet despues de ver el circuito que subio Panda, porque vi que decia 24 o 48 volts la fuente, y ahi cai que lo importante es la diferencia entre entrada y salida. Tengo que bajar de 42 volts a 12 para un ventilador, y estaba pensando en usar  el 317 a 20 volts y despues un 7812 o 7809 (para que no haga tanto ruido).

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Sabes que no sabia eso, me baje el datasheet despues de ver el circuito que subio Panda, porque vi que decia 24 o 48 volts la fuente, y ahi cai que lo importante es la diferencia entre entrada y salida. Tengo que bajar de 42 volts a 12 para un ventilador, y estaba pensando en usar  el 317 a 20 volts y despues un 7812 o 7809 (para que no haga tanto ruido).
> 
> Saludos!



Lo que si hay que estar pendiente es del tema de la potencia disipada por el integrado, seguramente calentará de pelos para un ventilador, aún si usa disipador. Esa configuración de bajar desde relativamente alto voltaje (42 voltios) a unos 18V o 15V lo suelo utilizar para preamplificadores y operacionales que no requieran un gran consumo de corriente. 
Saludos!


----------



## foro666 (Ene 17, 2017)

El potenciometro queda perpendicular a la placa.

algo como esto, más o menos.

https://tunanteandoguitars.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/p1090634.jpg

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2017)

para el caso de un ventilador o un consumo elelvado lo mejor es el MC34063 en el formato step down
o también hacerlo con este otro







En la web de TI encuentran toda la info aparte de erramientas online para calcular todo


----------



## vmsa (Ene 17, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , interesante como estas conectado lo potenciometro de volume , un tanto raro ese diseño
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.





foro666 dijo:


> El potenciometro queda perpendicular a la placa.
> 
> algo como esto, más o menos.
> 
> ...



Sabes foro666 creo que el comentario de Daniel se refiere a la conexión del pote de ganancia, no a su montaje, ya que va en la realimentación y no a masa. Por lo que comento que al máximo el volumen conecta la entrada del segundo amp directo al primero (y gana 2)  y al mínimo conecta su entrada a su salida y atenúa muchísimo, lo que permite trabajar con un gran rango de tensiones de entrada. Ademas el pote tiene que ser lineal no logarítmico.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 17, 2017)

Para fuegoMp3; no es conveniente unir las masas de audios con la masa del ventilador porque esto emitiria ruido en al amplificador; tampoco es sano regular 42 voltios a 12 voltios con un integrado 7812 ya que estos reguladores segun lo estipulado en el datasheet deben tener un voltaje de entrada maximo de 40 voltios y no mas.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2017)

el primer  AO tiene ganancia unitaria es un separador adaptador
Cuya formula de gancia es Gv=1R1/R2
El segundo es AO inversor conectado para variar la ganancia tanto en positivo como negativo
Gv=R1/R2 cuando esta al medio su ganacia es unitaria y no 2
Esta configuración se utilza en los mezcladores para adaptar las señales de entrada atenuando/amplificando
Es la disposición utilzada para el refuerzo atenuación en los controles de tono y en filtrod de los equalizarores gráficos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 18, 2017)

moonwalker dijo:


> Para fuegoMp3; no es conveniente unir las masas de audios con la masa del ventilador porque esto emitiria ruido en al amplificador; tampoco es sano regular 42 voltios a 12 voltios con un integrado 7812 ya que estos reguladores segun lo estipulado en el datasheet deben tener un voltaje de entrada maximo de 40 voltios y no mas.



Buenos días.

Acerca de lo que comentas de los 40V máximos 

En realidad lo que comenta el Data Sheet es que la diferencia máxima entre entrada y salida será de un máximo de 40V (Vi-0 Input - Output Differencial Voltage) por lo que, si en la salida queremos obtener 12V,  la entrada del Regulador podremos conectarla a 52VCC.

Sal U2


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 18, 2017)

no lo habia notado asi colega Miguelus siempre habia leido como tension maxima de entrada general 40 voltios DC. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola a todos. En primer lugar hay que aclarar algo; no confundamos el LM317 con las series 78XX. Hasta donde tengo entendido las series desde el 7805 hasta 7818 permiten un máximo voltaje de entrada de 25V hasta 30V y 40V para el 7824. No obstante, puedo estar en el error y me corrigen de no ser así como lo comento y lo he entendido siempre. 

Por otra parte como lo recomienda pandacba, para ventiladores u otras cosas que demanden un poco de corriente se aconsejan circuitos DC-DC step down que son muy eficientes. Pero yo le agrego que hay que fijarnos que por lo general vienen en dos versiones básicas, las "normales" y las series HV (de alto voltaje). Lo digo porque hay versiones que van hasta unos 37V-40V mas o menos, y otras que llegan hasta los 70V u 80V; y en ocasiones tenemos que los amplificadores por rama nos entregan 45V, 50V o más voltios... 
Todo lo anterior para tener en cuenta.
Saludos!


----------



## foro666 (Ene 18, 2017)

Realmente el esquema que estoy utilizando es uno un poco modificado.

Tiene dos etapas inversoras, para que la onda no se invierta.

La primera etapa con ganacia 1 y la segunda con ganacia 2 al maximo del pote.

Y con ganancia 1 al 75% del mismo. No deseo tanta ganancia como da el original.


Utilizo esta configuración, para evitar potenciometros logarimicos. Según he leido, esta 

configuración es muy buena para audio.

Una duda que tengo es si en el primer operacional, donde he puesto dos resistencias de 1k para ganancia 1. Esto irá bien o será mejor mantener las de 10k originales.

Teoricamente (componentes ideales) daría lo mismo.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2017)

¿ Cual sería el problema de la señal invertida ?


----------



## foro666 (Ene 18, 2017)

Realmente no se cual sería el problema, ya que es simetrica. ¿verdad?

¿ideas raras que se meten en la cabeza?

Lo realmente importante es colocar los dos altavoces en fase, los dos con la misma polaridad.

Voy a rehacer el pcb con el original, con una resistencia que me limite la ganancia total.

La idea principal es simplificar al máximo, con garantía de tener un control de volumen decente.



¿es mejor que el primer op sea no inversor?

¿es mejor esta disposición?

La resistencia de 3k3 se la añado para limitar la ganacia a 2. Si no sería demasiado
para mi gusto.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 18, 2017)

para Blanko001; pues siempre habia leido en el Datasheet que el maximo admisible para un integrado de la serie 78xx eran 40 voltios DC (lo que no sabia era que solo admitia 40 voltios era el 7824) pense que el resto 7805 en adelante admitian maximo tambien los mismo 40 voltios DC; lo que no me cabe todavia en la cabeza es lo que dice Miguelus que desde una fuente de 50V podemos regularla a 12 voltios con un 7812; que opinan?.. Blanko001 conozco mucho el LM317 jajaja


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 18, 2017)

moonwalker dijo:


> para Blanko001; pues siempre habia leido en el Datasheet que el maximo admisible para un integrado de la serie 78xx eran 40 voltios DC (lo que no sabia era que solo admitia 40 voltios era el 7824) pense que el resto 7805 en adelante admitian maximo tambien los mismo 40 voltios DC; lo que no me cabe todavia en la cabeza es lo que dice Miguelus que desde una fuente de 50V podemos regularla a 12 voltios con un 7812; que opinan?.. Blanko001 conozco mucho el LM317 jajaja



Se estan mezclando dos temas aca... 

Por el regulador: los LM317 admiten MAS DE 40 VOLTIOS, si en la salida la diferencia es MENOR de 40 voltios con respcto a la entrada, es decir, si le metes 55 de entrada, y lo regulas a 10 de salida (55 - 10 = 45), lo quemas, si le metes 55 v de entrada, y lo regulas a 20 de salida, (55 - 20 = 35) te funciona sin problemas (y con disipador).

Ahora, a los LM78xx, no lep odes dar mas de 35-37 volts de entrada, independientemente del valor de salida que tenga el regulador, es decir, aceptan un maximo de 35-37 volts.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 18, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Se estan mezclando dos temas aca...
> 
> Por el regulador: los LM317 admiten MAS DE 40 VOLTIOS, si en la salida la diferencia es MENOR de 40 voltios con respcto a la entrada, es decir, si le metes 55 de entrada, y lo regulas a 10 de salida (55 - 10 = 45), lo quemas, si le metes 55 v de entrada, y lo regulas a 20 de salida, (55 - 20 = 35) te funciona sin problemas (y con disipador).
> 
> Ahora, a los LM78xx, no lep odes dar mas de 35-37 volts de entrada, independientemente del valor de salida que tenga el regulador, es decir, aceptan un maximo de 35-37 volts.



Tal cual... 

Por otro lado: 


moonwalker dijo:


> para Blanko001; pues siempre habia leido en el Datasheet que el maximo admisible para un integrado de la serie 78xx eran 40 voltios DC (lo que no sabia era que solo admitia 40 voltios era el 7824) pense que el resto 7805 en adelante admitian maximo tambien los mismo 40 voltios DC; lo que no me cabe todavia en la cabeza es lo que dice Miguelus que desde una fuente de 50V podemos regularla a 12 voltios con un 7812; que opinan?.. Blanko001 conozco mucho el LM317 jajaja



40V para el LM7824. Los de menor tensión es poco probable que llegue a ir bien con 40V, aunque también difiere del fabricante. Los he visto de tantas fabricas de semiconductores coreanas, taiwanesas y chinas (NO piratas) que lo mejor es buscar la data del mismo fabricante que estemos utilizando.

Espero no haber generado mucho off topic  , todo esto hacía parte de la fuente para el preamplificador. 

Saludos!


----------



## vmsa (Ene 18, 2017)

Y si, a veces los temas se entremezclan porque van al mismo circuito. Foro666 con respecto a tu modificación veo que ahora al conectar la entrada a la pata - (que es una tierra virtual) la resistencia R2 y el Capacitor C3 no tienen ninguna función. Si claro, así la salida esta en fase con la entrada, pero la impedancia de entrada ahora es de solo 1K. !!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2017)

Por el echo que los reguladores 7815-7915 admiten unos 30-35V Máx(tensión a la cual jamás deben trabajar, ya que una breve suba en la línea y mueren)
De alli la propuesta con los LM317/337 también se podrían hacer con parte de una ATX que tiene +-12V
o comprar unos modulos chinos que que entras con una tensión y salis con tensión simétrica


----------



## miguelus (Ene 18, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Por el echo que los reguladores 7815-7915 admiten unos 30-35V Máx(tensión a la cual jamás deben trabajar, ya que una breve suba en la línea y mueren)
> De alli la propuesta con los LM317/337 también se podrían hacer con parte de una ATX que tiene +-12V
> o comprar unos modulos chinos que que entras con una tensión y salis con tensión simétrica



 En lo referente a mi Post anterior en donde aseguraba que los Reguladores soportaban 40Voltios de diferencia entre entrada y salida, en realidad me refería al Post#2 de pandacba donde se publica un alimentador simétrico.

En ese Post se utilizan Reguladores de la serie 317, 337

Los Reguladores 78xxx depende del modelo y del fabricante, estos valores pueden variar, siempre es aconsejable ver el Data Sheet, si utilizamos este tipo de Regulador de forma poco "Ortodoxa" por ejemplo poniendo uno o más Diodos en la salida de Masa aumentaremos la tensión de salida del Regulador, en este caso podremos aumentar la tensión de entrada al mismo.

Sal U2


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 18, 2017)

si ya lo de la serie 78XX disipada la confusion; la diferencia de voltajes Vin-Vout del LM317 no lo habia tomado en cuenta.. respecto al amplificador Apex que se esta discutiendo aqui, es del colega Mile Slavlovic? gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2017)

El tema es que con la caida de tensión y un consumo digamos de unos 50 mA tenemos 1.35W de disipación pasandonos del limite que estos CI tienen


----------



## foro666 (Ene 19, 2017)

vmsa dijo:


> Y si, a veces los temas se entremezclan porque van al mismo circuito. Foro666 con respecto a tu modificación veo que ahora al conectar la entrada a la pata - (que es una tierra virtual) la resistencia R2 y el Capacitor C3 no tienen ninguna función. Si claro, así la salida esta en fase con la entrada, pero la impedancia de entrada ahora es de solo 1K. !!!




La entrada tiene una impedancia de 23k y el C3 es un filtro RF.

Según algún comentario de la página de esp (creo que ahí lo leí), ese condensador puede traer más ruido, que el efecto beneficioso del filtro RF y se lo quita.

La impedancia de entrada del operacional es infinita, al menos para mi. Y ahí no existe ninguna tierra virtual..

De todas maneras la electronica es un hobby frustrado por el poco tiempo y espacio del que dispongo. Si digo burradas, corregidme.


----------



## vmsa (Ene 19, 2017)

foro666 dijo:


> La entrada tiene una impedancia de 23k y el C3 es un filtro RF.
> 
> Según algún comentario de la página de esp (creo que ahí lo leí), ese condensador puede traer más ruido, que el efecto beneficioso del filtro RF y se lo quita.
> 
> ...



Estimado foro666, lamento que dudes de lo que te he comentado, solo quise ayudarte y que logres un pre que funcione bien. No es mi intención el debate ni el menosprecio, por lo que quiero que sepas que los consejos que te he expresado parten de mi experiencia profesional en electrónica y del placer de colaborar con los entusiastas, que gracias a los expertos logran desarrollar en este foro estupendos proyectos y así todos aprendemos algo. Te recomendaría que para no "decir burradas" veas algo de operacionales y entonces comprenderás lo que te he expresado. No lo tomes a mal, solo creo que a veces se mezclan comentarios objetivos con impresiones subjetivas y eso puede hacer que se dificulte separar la paja del trigo. Así que vamos foro666, que tu pre tiene que quedar perfecto!


----------



## foro666 (Ene 20, 2017)

yo no me tomo a mal nunca nada.

Y agradezco todo comentario.

Dudo más de mi mismo que de cualquiera. 

  Esto es desesperanza propia, de mi y de mi memoria.

Gracias por escribir.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

foro.... dinos en que deseas utilizar este pre, que tipo de señal quieres ingresar? o que vas a conectar a la entrada?


----------



## foro666 (Ene 22, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> foro.... dinos en que deseas utilizar este pre, que tipo de señal quieres ingresar? o que vas a conectar a la entrada?




Muchas gracias por responder

Salvo detalles, creo que funcionará correctamente, tanto con inversión de onda, sin inversión, etc.

No  creo que vaya a ir mal este preamplificador, ya que tengo dos muy  similares de fuentes muy confiables, de gente que sabe lo que hace.


A la hora de hacer un control de volumen, para una señal que pueda venir de un cd, mp3, tv, pc, etc. deseaba hacer algo de calidad con potenciometros sencillos. Y leyendo por ahí resulta que dicho control, (baxandall), lo ponen muy bien. Pero no en todos los sitios, en algún sitio, tambien leí que esta disposición con el tiempo, la calidad del potenciomtro afectaba mucho al ruido. En otros sitios, se dice que esta configuración funciona mejor con potenciometros normales que en la forma usual de colocarlos (una pata en la entrada y otra en la salida, el centro al previo).

El deseo era hacer algo de calidad y muy muy sencillo. Sin controles de tono.

Ya hice el de esp con resultados excelentes (al oido, que es lo único que tengo).
Pero quería hacer algo más sencillo y de mejor calidad.

Sin más.



Yo tenía entendido que en la entrada del operacional la impedancia (ideal) era cero y @vmsa, me comenta que tengo una tierra virtual . Tengo este foro por una fuente de conocimiento, pero en este caso he dudado.  Estoy equivocado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2017)

foro666 dijo:


> . . . . Yo tenía entendido que en la entrada del operacional la impedancia (ideal) era cero y @vmsa, me comenta que tengo una tierra virtual . Tengo este foro por una fuente de conocimiento, pero en este caso he dudado.  Estoy equivocado?


El amplificador operacional "Ideal" sería:

Impedancia de entrada *infinita*.
Impedancia de salida *0*.
Ganancia en lazo abierto infinita.
Ancho de banda infinito.


----------



## vmsa (Ene 23, 2017)

Estimado foro666, para disipar tus dudas te amplio mi comentario con una explicación sobre el funcionamiento de los amplificadores operaciones:

Estos amplificadores tienen una entrada denominada entrada diferencial ya que amplifican lo que sea diferente entre ambas entradas (+ y -). Si por ejemplo, suponemos que el op-amp tiene una ganancia a lazo abierto de 80 dB serían unos 100uV.

Entonces, en una configuración no inversora, la pata (-) seguirá las fluctuaciones de la pata (+) con unos micro-volts de diferencia. 
Si la pata (-) esta conectada directamente a la salida (en lo que denominamos configuración seguidor o buffer), ésta seguirá a la entrada con una ínfima diferencia dada por esta característica diferencial, por lo que decimos que gana 1. 
Si la pata (-) esta conectada a través de un atenuador resistivo, la salida deberá aumentar en la misma proporción más uno, para mantener esta diferencia. Por eso decimos que ajustamos la ganancia con este par de resistencias.

En el caso de una configuración inversora, donde la pata (+) va conectada a masa, esta ínfima diferencia de potencial entre ambas patas exigirá mantener a la pata (-) a unos microvolts de masa o sea a una "tierra virtual" y como la corriente de entrada intentará modificar la pata (-), el amplificador variará su salida en la proporción correspondiente  para compensarla. De allí decimos que el amplificador invierte, y la proporción entre ambas resistencias (la de entrada y la de realimentación) dará la ganancia. 

Ahora, ¿qué resistencia de entrada tendrá? bien eso depende de la corriente de polarización en los transistores del par diferencial de la entrada. Que en el NE5532, está en el orden de unos 200 nanoamperes. (Mientras que un op-amp con entrada JFET tiene unos 10 picoamperes)

En una configuración no inversora la resistencia de entrada esta dada por la resistencia conectada entre la pata (+) y masa (necesaria para polarizar al transistor de entrada), en paralelo con la resistencia de entrada del op-amp. Suponiendo que en el NE5532 es de 100K, al tener el circuito una resistencia en paralelo de 22K, serán unos 18K. 

Mientras en la configuración inversora que propusiste, la resistencia de entrada esta determinada por la resistencia de entrada al nodo (-), que es una tierra virtual (generada necesariamente por la realimentación del op-amp) y en este caso es de 1K. Y como la de realimentación también es de 1K la ganancia de esta etapa es de -1.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

Baxandall no tiene que ver con volumen si no con corrector de tonos graves y agudos y en algunos casos graves medios y agudos con ganancia atenuación comprendidas entre 12dB y 20dB.
Los potenciometros se gastan con el tiempo por su forma de funcionamiento.
Los hay de muy  buena calidad que duran mucho en el tiempo.
Existe hoy los controle de volumen y tono electrónicos donde la ganancia atenuación se hace mediante cc y no afecta para nada el sonido


----------



## foro666 (Ene 24, 2017)

que razón tienes vmsa,  

Estaba equivocado por incultura. Fijate que el original si tiene 10k de impedancia y yo al dibujar el mio le puso únicamente 1k.

De todas maneras el que probaré será el seguidor, donde si tengo mayor impedancia de entrada. Muchas gracias.


Cambiando de tema, siempre había pensado que la configuración expuesta en el segundo esquema se llamaba "control activo de ganancia", diseñado por baxandall.   O así lo he leido o he creido leer en internet.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual sería el problema de la señal invertida ?


Seguramente lo cono del artoparlante cuando deveria salir para fuera ese ahora escursiona para adentro del armadura      y lo que eso canbia en termos de sonido eso ya no se  
Cuanto a lo potenciometro de volume para mi aun estas conectado de un modo raro   es la premera ves que miro algo asi .
!Saludos desde Brasil !.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 24, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seguramente lo cono del artoparlante cuando deveria salir para fuera ese ahora escursiona para adentro del armadura      y lo que eso canbia en termos de sonido eso ya no se
> Cuanto a lo potenciometro de volume para mi aun estas conectado de un modo raro   es la premera ves que miro algo asi .
> !Saludos desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



El unico problema de una señal invertida, es si en un sistema STEREO, un canal esta invertido y el otro no, se produce cancelaciones, podes comprobarlo facilmente, invirtiendo la polaridad en uno de los parlantes, vas a notar que los graves "se apagan" un poco.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> El unico problema de una señal invertida, es si en un sistema STEREO, un canal esta invertido y el otro no, se produce cancelaciones, podes comprobarlo facilmente, invirtiendo la polaridad en uno de los parlantes, vas a notar que los graves "se apagan" un poco.


Sip ,eso realmente ocorre  caso solamente un canal sener inbertido y lo otro no , como lo pré es estereo y ese tiene los dos circuitos gemelos , los dos canales son inbertidos igualmente    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 24, 2017)

Claro, por eso aclare en un sistema estereo, invirtiendo un solo canal, en un sistema mono no pasa nada, es lo mismo si esta invertida o no.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

Daniel esa forma de conectar el potenciometro se ve en los mezcladores profesionales atenuan y refuerzan se utilizan para adaptar los niveles de entrada de distintas procedencias


fijate el control rosa dice ganancia al centro "0" y "10" a la izq y "10" atenua y refuerza 10dB al centro la ganancia es 0dB es decir igual a la unidad


----------

